# Jump Drive Case Mod



## taco74 (Aug 25, 2007)

Hey I recently found a 2 GB jump drive with a broken case someone had thrown out. Ive looked in to various things to do with it but I was wondering would the drive possible over heat if I used the wrong epoxy?


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

If you mean to put the case back together, I would say keep the case still thin as you can because they can get hot (like when i have two one right above the other) but they are take some heat but it really depends how bad the case is and just make sure that the epoxy wont get on the drive itself, otherwise you should be fine


----------



## taco74 (Aug 25, 2007)

The case that was with it is totally smashed. I was really thinking about just making one and wasnt sure what type of bonding agent to use, So it would hold together and support the actual circuit board


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Well you can try to look for something more rubber, In some or most flash drives, it looks like the board holds itself and the case up and the case more protects it from elements and being crushed more


----------

